# Nancy Pelosi's " Secret " Visit to Ukraine....Look Who is to Her Left in The Picture...!!



## thirteenknots (May 1, 2022)

No...It's not the jailed Ed Buck.





Ukraine's Shame: An Epidemic of Human Trafficking (newsweek.com) 

Human Trafficking In Ukraine - (justiceforyouth.org) 

Ukraine - United States Department of State

2020 Trafficking in Persons Report - United States Department of State 

Arizona Trafficking Case Exposes Local and Federal Politicians Tied to Child Trafficking with Ties to Ukraine | The Common Sense Show 

Russia Ukraine war: Women vulnerable to trauma, sexual violence (usatoday.com) 

Ukraine: A Global Mafia - money laundering, child trafficking, torture... - Helena (helenaglass.net) 





That is just a smidge of the filthy TRUTH involving the WORLDS POLITICIANS !


----------



## thirteenknots (May 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520652784302886912
Somebody answer how this group of sicko grifters got
into Ukraine, let alone Kiev ( Kyiv ) if no planes can fly in
other than Russian Fighters or by train if the rail is damaged.
And a car caravan would be five hours from the Polish border.

Someone explain why WE AMERICA are paying the 
pensions, wages and other costs involving the Ukraine Government?

Why are Nancy Pelosi, Mitt Romney, Joeseph Stalin Biden and John Kerry's
sons involved in direct financial operation within in the 
Ukrainian Government.

33 Billion MORE of AMERICA'S hard earned money is being funneled
into one of the most CORRUPT countries on the planet, this has got
to stop. Treasonous doesn't even describe what's going on in
that filthy place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2022)

Home
					






					flatearth101.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2022)

Birds Arent Real
					

THE OFFICIAL SITE of the BIRDS AREN'T REAL movement. Wake yourself up from the lie. Resist the bird drones that steal your information and spy on you. Tell others about the truth that you've discovered. TOGETHER WE CAN CHANGE HISTORY AND REGAIN OUR SANITY.




					birdsarentreal.com


----------



## thirteenknots (May 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Home
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hüsker Dü said:


> Birds Arent Real
> 
> 
> THE OFFICIAL SITE of the BIRDS AREN'T REAL movement. Wake yourself up from the lie. Resist the bird drones that steal your information and spy on you. Tell others about the truth that you've discovered. TOGETHER WE CAN CHANGE HISTORY AND REGAIN OUR SANITY.
> ...


You're about as dumb as a rock to post that dung.

Here's some visual TRUTH about EV's and your Liberal 
" Carbon Footprint " concerns.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2022)

*Rail lines in Ukraine:*









						Ukraine is relying on its secret weapon in the war against Russia: Trains
					

Rail has played a pivotal role for both sides of the war, and it may help explain the failure of Russian forces to win control of the country.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## thirteenknots (May 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Rail lines in Ukraine:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something just doesn't smell right about Russia invading Ukraine, yet leaving the
rail infrastructure intact. So much so that Blinken/Austin and possibly the corrupt 
bunch above can travel to Kyiv and back without being attacked ?

Basic Military 101...never ever leave a supply route intact. Period.
That's just like economics, never have a stretched supply line that
can be disrupted.
Two Clear cut opportunities to take out State Dept/Military Command
and so-called congressional leaders of the suppling Nation ( America )
of Military hardware and very corrupt very very large financial injections.

Stinks to high Heaven, just like Adam Espola Schiff and his sidekick Husker Du.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Something just doesn't smell right about Russia invading Ukraine, yet leaving the
> rail infrastructure intact. So much so that Blinken/Austin and possibly the corrupt
> bunch above can travel to Kyiv and back without being attacked ?
> 
> ...


The Russians are being lead by an idiot(s).
The Russians apparently thought the taking of Ukraine was going to be a week to ten days...
Destroying rail lines that the Russians could use in an annexed Ukraine would not have been "smart"
The invasion of Ukraine and the subsequent blunders by the Russian "army" is well documented.
Throw in the fact that Russia hasn't gained air superiority to destroy major rail hubs is startling in it's absurdity.
Apparently the only thing the Russians are good at is killing innocent civilians and destroying their homes.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Russians are being lead by an idiot(s).
> The Russians apparently thought the taking of Ukraine was going to be a week to ten days...
> Destroying rail lines that the Russians could use in an annexed Ukraine would not have been "smart"
> The invasion of Ukraine and the subsequent blunders by the Russian "army" is well documented.
> ...



I am in agreement with the majority of your above statement, what is
glaringly obvious is that some hidden agenda is percolating below the 
surface of this " Oh so convenient stunt " by Russia. Something much
bigger than seizing the eastern region and port facilities is at play here,
my suspicions is an association with the NWO/WEF is the hidden agenda.

33 Billion in addition funds to Ukraine smells of a filthy laundromat that
Pelosi, Kerry, Biden, Romney and various House members are involved in
until the " Great " reset hits this summer...

Just like a Business maximizing their credit spending before they declare 
bankruptcy, this whole filthy mess stinks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> I am in agreement with the majority of your above statement, what is
> glaringly obvious is that some hidden agenda is percolating below the
> surface of this " Oh so convenient stunt " by Russia. Something much
> bigger than seizing the eastern region and port facilities is at play here,
> ...


I'm pretty sure that slaughtering civilians in Ukraine falls into a different category then a convenient stunt.
The hidden agenda is Putin's blitzkrieg into Ukraine was so poorly planned and implemented that it gave NATO & the USA time to rally and send help.
Regarding a "new world order"....a buddy of mine used to joke that just because he was paranoid, didn't mean they weren't after him...


----------



## thirteenknots (May 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm pretty sure that slaughtering civilians in Ukraine falls into a different category then a convenient stunt.
> The hidden agenda is Putin's blitzkrieg into Ukraine was so poorly planned and implemented that it gave NATO & the USA time to rally and send help.
> Regarding a "new world order"....a buddy of mine used to joke that just because he was paranoid, didn't mean they weren't after him...



Agree, poor choice of words.

How about " Murderous Spree "...


----------

